# Alternative to Hammerite High Temp Paint that’s nog aerosol in silver



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Not really detailing as such so please delete if reqd.

I've got my brake disks/hubs painted to stop rust as were in an extremely harsh seaside environment & see Hammerite have stopped doing a run version of there high temperature paint in silver. I'm assuming? The direct to rust or metal paint won't be suitable? Got to be silver

Any suggestion welcome please & thanks in advance


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Depends how much you want to spend...

Demon Tweeks list one...

https://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/Prod...V6grTCh0KDAduEAQYBSABEgLPfPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

What about an enamel paint in silver - you can get these high temp, or alternatively why not get the spray and if you don't want to spray it on - spray it into a container and brush on from there ? Worth a thought as spray tends to be cheaper and if you're not going to to be painting it often ?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I've always used this on calipers/hubs/disc shields etc all without issue.

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/paints-body-repair/rust-removal-treatment/hammerite-direct-to-rust-metal-paint-smooth-black-250ml


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

The direct to rust or metal paint will be fine mate, that's what I've always used and never had a problem. I tried the brush on smooth finish last time (in the link above) and found it much better than the aerosol.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've used normal Hammerite for years. Never had an issue with anything getting hot and flaking or degrading the paint. Unless you hammer your car around a track and get the brakes glowing hot I can't see any problem.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Par15 or E Tech HT paint are good


----------

